# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اطلاعاتی درمورد رشته ژنتیک و گرایش های آن

## شبخوانی

با سلام و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات شما
کمی در مورد رشته ژنتیک و گرایش ها و بازار کار آن اطلاعات میخواستم

----------


## Elham_T

منم چند هفتست که دارم داد میزنم این اطلاعاتو میخوام ولی کسی جواب نمیده که :Yahoo (62):

----------


## Araz

*ژنتيک*، دانش انتقال صفات وراثت از والدين به فرزندان است که اين والدين ممکن است انسان، درخت، و يا حتي باکتري باشند. ژنتيک، مي کوشد تا از مکانيزمهاي ملکولي عامل انتقال صفات از نسلي به نسل ديگر سخن بگويد، از اين رهگذر و همگام با پيشرفتهاي روز افزون دانش ژنتيک و نامگذاري قرن 21 به عنوان عصر ژنتيک و ضرب آهنگ شتابانِ پرداخت به اين دانش در جهان، گرايش ژنتيک در چند سال اخير در کشور ما ايجاد شده است. 




دانشجويان اين رشته، براي آشنايي با دنياي وسيع اين دانش و دستاوردهاي مختلف آن، مباحثي پراهميت همچون ژنتيک سرطان، روشهاي تشخيص بيماريهاي ژنتيک پيش و پس از تولد، شناخت ناقل بيماريها، اصول مشاوره ژنتيکي، نقش ژنتيک در بروز رفتارهاي فردي و اجتماعي، شناخت جمعيتهاي مختلف ژنتيکي و نژادهاي انساني، ژن درماني، پزشکي قانوني و روشهاي اصلاح نژاد ژنتيک مولکولي را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. در بين اهداف گوناگوني که براي اين رشته برشمرده اند، اصلاح ژنها با چشم انداز بهبود نقصهاي آتي، توليد انبوه واکسنهاي انساني و حيواني و توليد داروهاي جديد و پروتئين هاي گوناگون از جمله مهمترين اهداف، به حساب مي آيند. 



*مصاحبه با استاد* 
در واقع، در مورد دانش ژنتيک، نيازي به گفتگوي زياد نمي باشد؛ ولي در يک جمله مي توان گفت از زماني که حيات در روي کره زمين آغاز شد و آفرينش، به وجود آمد- که حدود يک ميليارد سال مي باشد- مي بايستي هر موجودي صفات خود را به نسل بعدي به ارث بگذارد و در نتيجه دانش ژنتيک از همان زمان، حاکم بر دنياي امروز و حيات شد.





در جهان امروز هم بدون هيچ گونه پيش داوري و خود شيفتگي، بايد عرض کرد که هيچ مسأله اي را نداريم که ژنتيک در آن تأثير نداشته باشد؛ از کليه بيماريها گرفته تا همه جانوران که حالا چه در اصلاح نژاد آنها و چه در پيشگيري و چه در مبارزه با آنها و چه در گياهان که آنها را به صورت تجاري درآورده و از آنها استفاده بهينه کرده و به خصوص در مورد اشرف مخلوقات موجودي به نام انسان چه در صفات سالم و چه صفات بيماري زا، همه اينها با ژنتيک سر کار داريم. 
در جهان امروز که آغاز قرن 21 است پيش بيني شده که تا 30 سال ديگر و يا حداکثر 40 سال ديگر، کليه و يا شايد قريبِ کلي از تشخيصهاي پزشکي حتي در بيماريهاي غيرژنتيکي، اکثر واکسنها براي پيشگيري و تقريباً اکثر درمانها حتي داروهاي ژنتيکي، از طريق ژنتيک صورت مي گيرد. 
در ايران تا حدودي که مي شد برنامه ريزي کرد، در بين رشته هاي ديگر اروپايي، کارهاي بسيار خوبي انجام شده اما هنوز پيش بيني و آينده نگري کلان براي اينکه نسل جوان ما بخواهند در آينده چه مسائل و خدماتي در امر ژنتيک داشته باشند، چه ژنتيک انساني يا پزشکي، ژنتيک گياهي و يا حيواني در سطح آموزش،


پژوهش و خدمات رساني برنامه ريزيهاي کلان صورت نگرفته است. 
مصاحبه با دانشجويان 
هدف از انتخاب رشته (دانشجو): به خاطر علاقمندي به اين رشته که از دوران دبيرستان نشأت گرفته و حتي عاملي که باعث ايجاد انتخاب اين رشته شد، دبيران خوب دبيرستان بود. برداشت جامعه نسبت به اين رشته اصلاً درست نيست يعني آنقدر که به رشته پزشکي اهميت مي دهند به رشته زيست شناسي اهميت نمي دهند، ولي رشته خوبي به نظر مي آيد. 



گرايش ژنتيک از رشته زيست شناسي سلولي و مولکولي با ارائه دروس عمومي، پايه و اختصاصي، دانشجويان را با اطلاعات مربوط به اين رشته آشنا مي کند. 
رياضي 1 و 2، فيزيک 1 و 2 و شيمي 1 و 2 به عنوان دروس پايه، بحثهاي ابتدايي و پايه اي را به دانشجويان مي آموزد. 
شيمي آلي 1 و 2 که بررسي ساختار دروني مولکولها و اتمها و ترازهاي انرژي را بر عهده دارد از دروس مهم تخصصي به شمار مي رود. 
ژنتيک 1 و 2 به بررسي صفات وراثتي از يک نسل به نسل ديگر و چگونگي بروز صفات و خصوصيات مختلف در يک فرد مي پردازد. 
ژنتيک سرطان که به بررسي ارتباطي ديواره سرطان با ساختمان ژنمو مي پردازد. 
ژنتيک رفتاري که بررسي رفتارها و خصوصيات مختلف افراد از نظر وراثتي و بدون توجه به محيط را بر عهده دارد. 
ژنتيک انساني که توارث صفات در انسان و مشاوره ژنتيکي پيش از ازدواج و نابهنجاري هاي وراثتي را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. 




مصاحبه با استاد 
رشته ژنتيک، امروزه در بين جوانان، طرفداران زيادي پيدا کرده است، به خصوص دانش آموزان، قبل از اينکه وارد دانشگاه شوند به دنبال اين رشته هستند و بعد از دوره ليسانس هم دنبال اين هستند که کارشناسي ارشد و دکترا و دکتراي ارشد خود را بگيرند؛ به هر حال دنياي امروز، دنياي ژنتيک است. هيچ رشته اي در علوم مختلف از پزشکي گرفته تا علوم کشاورزي، ميکروبيولوژي و صنايع مختلف و علوم قضايي وابسته به علم ژنتيک هستند. 



مصاحبه با دانشجو 

يک دانشجو بيان مي کند که دليل انتخاب رشته اش، علاقه به اين رشته بوده که در حال توسعه زياد در ايران است و اين رشته هنوز در ايران جا نيفتاده و تأثير نگرش جامعه به اين رشته زياد خوب نبوده چون تازه و نو مي باشد. 



براي ورود به اين رشته، شرايط خاصي لازم است که شرط اول، گرفتن پايان نامه در دوره کارشناسي است. دانشجويان، لازم است در گرايش زيست شناسي و ادامه تحصيل آن در گرايشهاي مختلف اين رشته و براي Background خيلي قوي، در دروسي مثل ژنتيک، ميکروبيولوژيک و بيوشيمي بسيار قوي باشند. البته دانشجويان زيادي در پزشکي داريم که بعد از اتمام رشته پزشکي، علاقه به ادامه تحصيل در يکي از گرايشهاي ژنتيک به خصوص ژنتيک در پزشکي داشته باشند. 
يک دانشجو براي هر رشته اي بايد در شرايط روحي، جسمي خوبي باشد و حال آنکه شرايط به خصوصي هم براي کسي که مي خواهد رشته جانورشناسي و يا گياه شناسي بخواند وجود دارد؛ او بايد توانايي داشته باشد که به صحرا برود. ولي اولاً دانشجو بودن يک روح بسيار خدمتگزاري لازم دارد که هدف آن فقط در خدمتگزاري خلاصه مي شود و همه چيز بر روي شغل و زندگي حادث مي شود و اصولاً فرهنگ حاکم بر دانشگاه بايد به صورتي باشد که دانشجويان را به طرف ميل به خدمتگزاري بکشاند. يک دانشجو از نظر اخلاقي، جسمي و روحي، بايد توانايي داشته باشد. مسأله ژنتيک طوري نيست که بخواهند از صبح تا ظهر يکجا و بعدازظهر به بعد جاي ديگر کار کنند، چه در پژوهش و چه در خدمات رساني کارهاي شبانه روزي تلقي مي شوند يعني ما اگر در ارائه خدمات ژنتيکي، تشخيص پيش از تولد، بيماري تالاسمي و انواع کارهاي ديگر، داريم خدمت مي کنيم بعضاً شبانه روز کار مي کنيم. 
نظر به گسترده بودن و تخصصي بودن رشته ژنتيک از گرايشهاي رشته زيست شناسي سلولي و ملکولي بايد اشاره نمود که فعاليتها و مشاغل آتي دانش آموختگان اين رشته از يک سو متنوع و در ابعاد گوناگون است و از سوي ديگر محدود به سازمانها و مراکزي است که تحقيقات ژنتيکي به عنوان فعاليت اصلي آنها يا بخشي از فعاليت آنها به حساب مي آيد. 
از اين رهگذر سازمانها و نهادهاي زير که در بخش ژنتيک فعاليتهايي را به ثمر مي رسانند قابليتهاي خوب دانش آموختگان را دارا هستند: وزارت جهاد کشاورزي، مراکز پژوهشي وزارت علوم تحقيقات و فن آوري و انستيتو پاستور ايران. افزون بر مراکز ياد شده بخشهاي زير نيز به دليل انجام فعاليتهاي مرتبط با اين رشته، جذب کننده فارغ التحصيلان رشته ژنتيک است: وزارت جهاد دانشگاهي، بخشهاي ژنتيک بهزيستي و بيمارستانها و کلينکهاي خصوصي.



*فرصت های شغلی برای یک دانش آموخته گرایش ژنتیک (در حد کارشناسی)*


اگر قرار باشد چند بیماری مهلک و یا سخت را نام ببرید. چه بیماری‌هایی به خاطرتان می‌آید؟ ایدز؟ سرطان؟ تالاسمی؟ هموفیلی؟ عقب ماندگی ذهنی یا جسمی؟


بله تمامی این بیماری ها مهلک و یا سخت می باشند. اما آیا می دانید که تمامی این بیماری‌ها بگونه‌ای ژنتیک هستند؟ و همچنین آیا می‌دانید که به یاری روشها و فنون جدید مهندسی ژنتیک بسیاری از بیماری‌های ژنتیکی در آستانه مهار شدن قرار دارند.


یکی از قلمروهای ژنتیک ژن درمانی است که ر مدتی کوتاه توانسته است سیمای جهان پزشکی را با دستاوردهای عظیم خود به گونه‌ای بنیادین دگرگون سازد چرا که این روش نوین با جانشین ساختن ژن های سالم به جای ژن های معیوب و یا با ترمیم‌ ژن‌های معیوب به مداوای اساس بیماری می‌پردازد.


البته علم ژنتیک کاربردهای گسترده دیگری نیز در علوم پزشکی دارد که از آن جمله می‌توان به تولید انبوه ارزان و بدون خطر واکسن‌های انسانی و حیوانی با استفاده از باکتری‌ها و قارچ‌ها تولید داروهای جدید و پروتئین‌های گوناگون برای درمان بیماری‌های مختلف و تشخیص قبل از تولد بیماری‌های کروموزومی و بیمریا‌ها ژنی با روش‌های پزشکی مولکولی مثل تشخیص بیماری تالاسمی در دوران جنینی اشاره کرد که بدون شک در تمامی این فعالیت‌ها و تحقیقات متخصصان ژنتیک حضوری فعال و چشمگیر دارند.


از سوی دیگر متخصصان ژنتیک نه تنها در پزشکی بلکه در کشاورزی و صنعت نیز تحقیقات با ارزشی انجام داده‌اند. برای مثال با استفاده از روشها و فنون مهندسی ژنتیک می‌توان گیاهانی را تولید کرد که نسبت به عواملی همچون سرما، گرما، رطوبت ، خشکی املاح ، حشرات ، آفات ، ویروسها و سایر عوامل بیماری مقاوم بوده و علاوه بر آن در مقایسه با موجود طبیعی، مجهز به مکانیسم‌های دفاعی اضافی بانشد. مثل تولید گوجه فرنگی جدید با کمیت و مقاومت به مرابت بیشتر و طعم بهتر از گوحه فرنگی طبیعی که اولین محصول گیاهی دستکاری شده ژنتیکی می باشد.


همچنین مهندسی ژنتیک در صنعت برای بازیافت ضایعات شهری و تبدیل آنها به موادی نظیر کود کمپوست، خوراک دام و طیور، چرم سازی و دارو سازی و دهها مورد دیگر کاربرد دارد.


آنچه گفته شد بیانگر جایگاه علم ژنتیک در کشورهای صنعتی است وگرنه علم ژنتیک در ایران هنوز در ابتدای راه است و باید تلاش بسیار کرد و کاستی‌ها را جبران نمود و موانع را از میان برداشت تا بتوان شاهد رشد روزافزون علم ژنتیک در ایران بود.البته این به آن معنی نیست که در کشور ما تحقیقات ژنتیکی انجام نمی‌گیرد و فاغ التحصیلان این رشته جذب هیچ مرکزی نمی شوند بلکه سازمانهای مختلفی هستند که به فعالیت‌های تحقیقاتی ژنتیکی می‌پردازند که از جمله آن می توان به مراکز مختلف وزارت کشاورزی وزارت جهاد سازندگی مراکز پژوهشی وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی انستیتو پاستور، مرکز ملی تحقیقات مهدسی ژنتیک و تکنولوژی زیستی اشاره کرد. علاوه بر مراکز فوق به گفته دکتر فروغ‌مند کارشناسان ژنتیک می‌توانند در مراکز ژنتیک دولتی و خصوصی مانند بخشهای ژنتیک مراکز بهزیستی، جهاد دانشگاهی بیمارستان‌ها و کلینتیک‌های خصوصی مشغول به کار گردند.

----------


## royan

این در مورد داخل کشور هست و در مورد خارج از کشور هم عرض کنم خدمتتون که جزو پول زا ترین رشته ها هست مخصوصا در مقطع دکترا و بیشترین گرنت ها و فاندهای دانشگاهی روب ه خودش اختصاص میده. تا جایی که بعد از پروزه آپولو بیشترین پروزه برای خواندن ژنوم انسانی اختصاص داده شده (به قول بیل کلینتون در پایان این پروزه که گفت ما امروز زبانی را فرا گرفتیم که خدا با ان حیات را خلق کرد)

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

جزوه پول زا ترین رشته هاست؟؟البته تو خارج شاید واقعا اینجور باشه نمی دونم.
من که امسال سراسری ژنتیکو اوردیم اولیوت 90مم بوداما از هرکی پرسیدم گفت آخرش بیکاریه فلان بهمان پول توش نیست نمی دونم مثه زیست عمومیو گیاهیو اینا زیاد بدرد بخور نیست گفتم دکتراشو می گیرم گفتن چی دکتراش اینقد سخت فلان بهمان نمی دونم الان فقط 5نفر فقط دکتراشو دارن تو ایران و ....خلاصه از این حرفا دیگه منم راستش رغبت نکردم بیشتر تحقیق کنم و گفتم اصلا شاید من کارشناسی سرمو گذاشتم زمینو مردم نباید یه رشته ای باشه که لا اقل یه خورده تضمین کاری داشته باشه خلاصه نرفتم جاش رفتم رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای هم نداشتم اما خب حداقل مطمئنه هرچن کم کم دارم علاقمند هم میشم :Yahoo (76): خیلی فک زدم یهو چشم باز شده بعد چند ماه نیومدن

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

راستی یه چیزی یادم رفت بگم دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور بیشتر گرایش های ژنتیکو می گیره

----------


## hasti

دوستان سلام
من دومین انتخابم برای رشته دانشگاهی ژنتیکه ولی نمیخوام زیست بخونم و بعد گرایشمو ژنتیک انتخاب کنم
حالا سوالم اینه رشته ای کاملا مجزا به نام ژنتیک وجود داره؟؟؟

----------


## saharsadr

من ژنتیک رو به عنوان اصلی ترین انتخابم زدم و امیدوارم اصفهان قبول شم. کار هم اصلن برام مهم نیس. مهم تاثیر گذاری در پیشرفت این علم تو ایرانه. دوس دارم ادامه ش بدم. ان شاءالله

----------

